# Dressage horse humor!



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh good god that is funny!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Still probably my all-time favorite tv ad featuring a horse Love that one.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

That's another oldie. I saw that years ago on another forum.

I love how the horse Piaffe's down the track. lol.


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hahaha I have seen this before so funny,beautiful Piaffe *wipes tear*


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry guys! I have never seen it on the forum.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

lol thats too funny!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

loved it! 
xD


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_I LOVE this one! It's saved on my faves list on You Tube. It cracks me up everytime._


----------

